# сидели/сидело двое



## Assiduous student

In the book I'm reading, I'm regularly encountering the neuter with двое, трое etc. E.g. было трое детей. But in the present tense, some of the passages have сидят трое детей. Is usage variable, or it is genuinely the case that the past tense is neuter with collective numerals, but in the present tense it is the plural? I can give further examples.


----------



## Vovan

Assiduous student said:


> I'm regularly encountering the neuter with двое, трое etc. E.g. было трое детей.


What we're dealing with here is *using the neuter gender of a verb in the singular with the plural subject in the present/past*.
If such a construction is in principle possible, all four variants are theoretically (!) possible:
_Сидело четверо друзей. (sing. verb)_​_Сидели четверо друзей. (plural verb)_​_Сидит четверо друзей. (sing. verb)_​_Сидят четверо друзей. (plural verb)_​_Сидело много людей. (sing. verb)_​_Сидели много людей. (plural verb)_​_Сидит много людей. (sing. verb)_​_Сидят много людей. (plural verb)_​
So, the answer to your question:


> Is usage variable (1), or it is genuinely the case that the past tense is neuter with collective numerals, but in the present tense it is the plural (2)?


...is (1).

Edit: A wrong quote (and interpretation) deleted.


----------



## Assiduous student

Thank you. That's very interesting. It can be confusing seeing varying forms in one book - but all languages are like that!


----------



## Vovan

Some relevant information can be found here:
Единственное и множественное число сказуемого - «Грамота.ру» – справочно-информационный Интернет-портал «Русский язык»


----------



## Awwal12

Assiduous student said:


> In the book I'm reading, I'm regularly encountering the neuter with двое, трое etc. E.g. было трое детей. But in the present tense, some of the passages have сидят трое детей. Is usage variable, or it is genuinely the case that the past tense is neuter with collective numerals, but in the present tense it is the plural? I can give further examples.


I don't think it's tense-sensitive. The verb in plural means that the speaker treats the subject in a more individualized way.


----------



## Assiduous student

OK, thanks.


----------



## Budspok

"Сидели много людей" sounds awful.


----------



## Assiduous student

Budspok, I've decided to consistently use the neuter verb in these situations in my Russian - but to bear in mind that if native speakers use the plural verb, it is not wrong either.


----------



## Budspok

I can't imagine a native speaker saying "Там были много/мало людей." instead of "было".


----------



## Assiduous student

Well, Budspok, would you say там были двое детей? там сидели трое солдат итд.


----------



## Awwal12

Assiduous student said:


> Well, Budspok, would you say там были двое детей? там сидели трое солдат итд.


Most numerals combine with singular (neuter) and plural verbs equally well (with slightly nuanced meanings). "Много" doesn't, though.


----------



## Assiduous student

OK, I've noted много as an exception.


----------



## Budspok

I would surely say "там было двое детей, там сидело семеро солдат". "Были, сидели" fit here in no way.


----------



## Vovan

Budspok said:


> "Сидели много людей" sounds awful.


That wasn't supposed to be taken as a complete sentence. 
_Много людей сидели в тюрьмах и подвергались страшным пыткам.  _(Н.И. Костомаров. Русская история в жизнеописаниях ее главнейших деятелей.)​_...И еще много людей сидели и слушали на ступеньках и прямо на газонах перед кафе. _(Братья Стругацкие. Далекая Радуга.)​


----------



## Assiduous student

Vovan said:


> That wasn't supposed to be taken as a complete sentence.
> _Много людей сидели в тюрьмах и подвергались страшным пыткам.  _(Н.И. Костомаров. Русская история в жизнеописаниях ее главнейших деятелей.)​_...И еще много людей сидели и слушали на ступеньках и прямо на газонах перед кафе. _(Братья Стругацкие. Далекая Радуга.)​


 
Vovan, could word order play a role? I mean много людей comes before сидели....


----------



## Vovan

Assiduous student said:


> Vovan, could word order play a role? I mean много людей comes before сидели....


I guess this _could _be a factor in some sentences.
In the second example, "сидели" was chosen to conform to "слушали", as "слушало" would be a really bad choice there:
_ Много людей сидело и слушало..._​
Anyway, I'd like to add that even "сидели много людей" may well be part of a more or less proper sentence:
_В тюрьме рядом со мной сидели много людей, которые в этом деле были люди очень опытные и поэтому на удивление грамотные! _(С. Галицкий. Горький долг Афгана.)   ​


----------



## Awwal12

Vovan said:


> _В тюрьме рядом со мной сидели много людей, которые в этом деле были люди очень опытные и поэтому на удивление грамотные! _(С. Галицкий. Горький долг Афгана.)


I don't like it at all. But anyway, it seems the matter is more complex than I thought. Some research is required.


----------



## Narkom

Awwal12 said:


> I don't like it at all.



Neither do I. I would say, 

_В тюрьме рядом со мной сиделО много людей, которые в этом деле были люди очень опытные и поэтому на удивление грамотные! _
or,_ 
В тюрьме рядом со мной сиделИ людИ, которые в этом деле были люди очень опытные и поэтому на удивление грамотные! _


----------

